# San Diego July HERF!



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

For those that didn't see EEF's Thread , the July San Diego HERF will be held Sunday 17 July on my back patio. We will start in the afternoon and go until ? ? ? Wife's gotta work on Monday, but I'll sleep in  . PM me for directions, I'll be gone for the 4th of July weekend, but will answer when I get home. As MM2(SW), Mo, GabeDog and Zemekone know, I have a "pool", so if you want to swim, you can :r .


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im there erick ... hey my wife wnts to know if you want home made mole?? green or chocolate brn??


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

woo hoo!!! can't wait, tis going to be a great evening. 
-eef


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

I think I'll be able to make it!! 

Sorry I won't make it to the big mega SoCal Herf at Poker's though...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> im there erick ... hey my wife wnts to know if you want home made mole?? green or chocolate brn??


   Gee, I love the chocolate, but I've never had green mole. Wouldn't mind trying that! I know we've had pecan pie and brownies mooched here, but this may be the first Mexican food mooch on SC! :r

Are you bringing you swim trunks Gabe? lol!


----------



## DarknOily (May 1, 2005)

Chocolate!!!!! I'm in.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Gee, I love the chocolate, but I've never had green mole. Wouldn't mind trying that! I know we've had pecan pie and brownies mooched here, but this may be the first Mexican food mooch on SC! :r
> 
> Are you bringing you swim trunks Gabe? lol!


hehe no swim trunks but I got a speedo from the 80's :SM


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im in there like Gabes swimwear! (from the 80's :r ) That will be my 1st herf after Canada!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm definitely in for this one, PM on the way for directions.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

'twill be my first herf ever!
-eef


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

You'll know I'll be there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

eef said:


> 'twill be my first herf ever!
> -eef


Wow, first ever??!? What a wonderful place to pop your herf cherry!!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't know if people here realize how new to cigars I am... if you search and find my first post here, I actually smoked my first real, non drug-store ciagr two days later. I think it was around 6 months ago... maybe more.. I don't know I can't keep track of time any more.
-eef


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

It'll be my first herf as well!

- SigEpGF


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey guys hope this get togeather is still on... hey goat locker where you at !!???


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> hey guys hope this get togeather is still on... hey goat locker where you at !!???


Need that address so that I can MapQuest it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got directions, lmk if anyone still needs them. 

What time are you guys getting there?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody wanna volunteer to give me a ride from the convention center or should I cab it?


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

eef said:


> anybody wanna volunteer to give me a ride from the convention center or should I cab it?


Which convention center? San Diego?

GF

PS: Hey, that's 300 posts! Wow, I'm a gorilla now...


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah- the san diego comic con at the san diego convention center. I think I'll be done around 5ish on sunday.
-eef


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

eef said:


> yeah- the san diego comic con at the san diego convention center. I think I'll be done around 5ish on sunday.
> -eef


Ya ain't gonna cab it---I'll give you a ride, Only cost you $30 which is probably $20 less. Will stay in touch.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

ah thanks galaga so nice of you. any hidden fees I should know about?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

eef said:


> ah thanks galaga so nice of you. any hidden fees I should know about?


I'll talk to the guys about it -- maybe smoking a LFD double ligero or helping Gabedog into his speedo. Don't know if Eric has a cuspidor or not. You got a shoehorn...


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

galaga said:


> I'll talk to the guys about it -- maybe smoking a LFD double ligero or helping Gabedog into his speedo. Don't know if Eric has a cuspidor or not. You got a shoehorn...


Frickin Galaga didnt u read this is his 1st herf? LFD double ligero? Come on now i thoght we like EEF?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

zemekone said:


> Frickin Galaga didnt u read this is his 1st herf? LFD double ligero? Come on now i thoght we like EEF?


We do -- I did give him a choice!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

galaga said:


> Ya ain't gonna cab it---I'll give you a ride, Only cost you $30 which is probably $20 less. Will stay in touch.


Crud does this mean I'm riding in the trunk?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

SDmate said:


> Crud does this mean I'm riding in the trunk?


 :r Or u guys can lap it! :r


----------

